# Hottest female video game character?



## WizrdSleevz

I can top that..










Flava Flav from you know...

FLAVA FLAV!


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't find video game characters hot.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;13793840*
> Lightning from FFXIII hands down.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you need to play more video games.


----------



## caffeinescandal




----------



## aerieth

Pixels?

Well Garnet from FF9 is pretty hot.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13793908*
> Pixels?
> 
> Well Garnet from FF9 is pretty hot.


Rikku from Final Fantasy X-2 is hotter


----------



## Mmmmbaato

None


----------



## Jjmunky

http://cdn.gossipgamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ff-tifa1.jpg
Tifa. I don't even play FF but... wow...


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmmmbaato;13793931*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanille, nuff said!


her voice nets her a -8 points


----------



## Taylorsci

Nova


----------



## InerTia*

Miranda. ME2. Hands down









http://www.scifiartist.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/yvonne_strahovski_miranda1.jpg


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## Mmmmbaato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13793942*
> her voice nets her a -8 points


Agreed, but thats what the mute button is for! Why can't all women have a mute button?


----------



## Sethy666

I think its her choice of hats that do it for me... I present Inquistor Adrastia










You realise of course, I am joking


----------



## sexybastard

Adriana Lima as Alyx Vance in HL2's cinematic mod.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13793997*
> Miranda. ME2. Hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scifiartist.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/yvonne_strahovski_miranda1.jpg


Was about to post Miranda, but this pic instead.


----------



## cl04k3d

tifa


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;13794137*
> tifa


Mmmmm

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Behemoth777

*Jill Valentine*


----------



## jebus101

Chung Li from streetfighter..


----------



## geoxile

I'll agree with TC









Like dat pink hair and tough girl act.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;13794151*
> *Jill Valentine*


dude... movie Jill Valentine is SOOOO much hotter than video game Jill...
plus she is real!


----------



## EpicPie

Blood Elves from WoW.


----------



## zhylun

Virtual boobies.... lol


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhylun;13794214*
> Virtual boobies.... lol


----------



## ____

Too many people posting seriously


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13794188*
> dude... movie Jill Valentine is SOOOO much hotter than video game Jill...
> plus she is real!


I beg to differ.


----------



## nbmjhk6

take a look at these bouncing tits

http://i51.tinypic.com/30jqyqu.jpg


----------



## BigAlT424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13794058*
> Was about to post Miranda, but this pic instead.


It amazes me that people pick blue aliens over her.


----------



## bfreddyberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;13794233*
> take a look at these bouncing tits
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/30jqyqu.jpg
> 
> Hahaha












Love me some nice bouncing tits...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigAlT424;13794245*
> It amazes me that people pick blue aliens over her.


Yea I was gonna say Miranda...why the hell would anyone pick anyone else...


----------



## cuad

please.

all video games are written by men. no video game nerd could write a hawt female who was convincing.


----------



## rquinn19

You guys must not have played the DOA series


----------



## Drift0r

The Pyro.

But for a girl you can actually see:








Heather from Silent Hill 3


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;13794230*
> I beg to differ.


beg all you want...
won't get you anything!


----------



## hyujmn

Faith from Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Jjmunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drift0r;13794264*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pyro.


...Debatable?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13794270*
> beg all you want...
> won't get you anything!


----------



## AMW1011

http://www.gamespot.com/special_feature/blizzcon_photo2010/image-feature/index.html?image=62
I'll take the one on the left... Oh Blizzcon and your crazy cosplay.

But no seriously:
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/10/origins-brood-mother__3_.jpg


----------



## HaVoK C89

That blonde chick from Ninja Gaiden, Rachel, is pretty hawt IMO lol.

cdn.gossipgamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/nb-article-rachel-2.jpg


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## onoz

^Adding to that


----------



## jebus101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;13794864*
> ^Adding to that











i dont know what to say about that without getting an infraction!


----------



## Epitope

Tifa Lockhart - FFVII


----------



## Sircles

i prefer real people.


----------



## Shame486

I want touchable holograms that feels.


----------



## mental.patient

Is there a "Drag Me to Hell" video game? Because Sylvia Garnush is fitttt.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Going to have to go with Miranda on this one, usually dont find polygons hot but I grew just a little too attached to that one, starting getting this illogical need to pause the game when my wife walked into the room so she wouldnt see how much time my character and her were spending together


----------



## FXTOi7

Medic from WarRock...

could not find ANY updated pics tho, this one is 4 years old.


----------



## Paradox me

Lightning

Maybe not _the_ hottest, but she's still pretty.


----------



## FXTOi7

had 2 do it... sorry


----------



## Nw0rb

View attachment 214314


Rayne cant go wrong with a redhead


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13795677*
> i prefer men.


Fixed.


----------



## PcKiller

I prefer real ladies.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcKiller;13796161*
> I prefer real ladies.


Of course you do...


----------



## bobfig




----------



## gnarlybug5

I prefer real women. But, if i had to choose

Triss Merigold, The Witcher 1 and 2 (2 especially)


----------



## Choopy!

Some good cosplays on google. :V

I like Zoey!










Also Faith. Mirror's Edge was a good'n.


----------



## djsi38t

Video game women don't fall into the "hot"category.I never once found a cartoon figure attractive.


----------



## JY

sexeh....


----------



## 222Panther222

So, if you see a piece of art on tv, you can't find it beautiful?


----------



## lotdash0t

i love lulu


----------



## redhat_ownage

chun li!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5outh

Triss Merigold (this is probably biased since I'm playing TW2 now)


----------



## Behemoth777

I love all the trolls that say "oh, I prefer real woman." No man that isn't homosexual can say that they've never found a girl in a video game attractive.


----------



## Cacophony

that girl from AC-bro hood


----------



## eljitto

no one can top Tali.

i am gonna seduce her so hard in ME3


----------



## Sychodrama

Terra from FFIII. I love blocky boobs!


----------



## Scope

Jane Nash lol


----------



## Psyren

It's really a tie between these 3:

- Lili Rochefort
- Bayonetta, despite her unreal proportions.
- Christie (DoA)


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13838099*
> that girl from AC-bro hood


Yes! Maria.. or something.









Also, Miranda from Mass Effect 2. Yum.


----------



## 161029

Tifa Lockheart


----------



## PyroTechNiK




----------



## frankth3frizz




----------



## Artikbot

I pretty much liked Mallorie from GTAIV.

But my all-time favorite was Samus Aran. Hands down.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot;13838456*
> I pretty much liked Mallorie from GTAIV.
> 
> But my all-time favorite was Samus Aran. Hands down.


Whatever actress played her on that TV commercial was out of this world smokin' hot. That blue spandex was just mind boggling.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13793863*
> I don't find video game characters hot.


Well, I do, sir. I do.

Jessica from Resident Evil Revelations:









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNvqBUtYkAA[/ame]


----------



## BlankThis

ZELDA.

The ultimate babe or else you wouldn't be saving her 17 times.


----------



## grishkathefool

I can't remember her name, but playing the game, I felt like a perv when she was on screen.


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;13794260*
> please.
> 
> all video games are written by men. no video game nerd could write a hawt female who was convincing.


Ever watch a chick flick or (attempted to) read a chick book?

No WOMAN can write women who are convincing.


----------



## MMJA

X3 for Maria from Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, best part about those missions.


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Sheva from Resident Evil 5


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;13838465*
> Whatever actress played her on that TV commercial was out of this world smokin' hot. That blue spandex was just mind boggling.


[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CZqO5Z5uxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CZqO5Z5uxU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CZqO5Z5uxU[/ame[/URL]]

Found it, this chick right here, I wish I knew her name... because damn she is just crazy hot, and I usually don't find blondes attractive.


----------



## Zcypot

stay on topic -_- we all prefer real women, duh!

This thread was made for hottest in game chick so post something related to it or ****!

on topic: Alex Vance as Adriana Lima


----------



## kremtok

Gotta be Anya:










But then again, who is this?


----------



## tpi2007

Video game character, and she's real too:

Josie Maran (plays Mia Townsend in the game)























































From Need For Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## h2beez

from kingdom hearts

good lawd i loves me a thick woman

i would smash those two Christmas hams with the power of allah


----------



## Scrappy

^Oh baby!


----------



## hollowtek

*Tifa Lockheart.*


----------



## Vorgier

Bayonetta.

I secretly have a thing for girls with glasses.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13838748*
> Josie Maran (plays Mia Townsend in the game) From Need For Speed: Most Wanted


Prefer Maggie Q from Need For Speed: Undercover.


----------



## DestinyPlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;13838793*
> snip
> Bayonetta.
> 
> I secretly have a thing for girls with glasses.


Sarah Palin? Never heard of that game before, looks quite neat


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestinyPlan;13841845*
> *Sarah Palin?* Never heard of that game before, looks quite neat


Train Wreck: The Video Game (you can't look away)


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13793997*
> Miranda. ME2. Hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scifiartist.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/yvonne_strahovski_miranda1.jpg


notsureifserious.gif


----------



## DeadMau5

You know you're a nerd when...

Hands down Lara croft


----------



## dimwit13

hot crazy chick with a knife-SEXY!!!










-dimwit-


----------



## MacA

Every time I look at Miranda I'm afraid she'll bite my poor Sheppard with that super-jaw of her.

Here is my vote. Not hot, but definitely _beautiful_.
All hail Lightning!










(Oh and we all prefer real life women it's obvious =_=)


----------



## Dwood

Def Triss Merigold


----------



## bounceback

Im with the other guy Hands down lara croft! But umm that darkstalkers chick from M-Vs-Cap is sexy too. I never seen that chick Nova but that pic on page 2 or 3 def gets a digital boner from me.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bounceback;13853111*
> Im with the other guy Hands down lara croft! But umm that darkstalkers chick from M-Vs-Cap is sexy too. I never seen that chick Nova but that pic on page 2 or 3 def gets a digital boner from me.


never seen her because she was a failure to launch.


----------



## frannyvox

Hmmm. Lara Croft (Karima Adebibe).

But this one looks more, active...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot;13838456*
> But my all-time favorite was Samus Aran. Hands down.


God yes.
THIS.









The lady who stole my heart. I will cherish our adventures on GBA forever.


----------



## Deluxe

Aeris


----------



## digitally

some of Hottest female characters:
1) takken series
2) KoF series
3) main character from the recent Golden Axe game
4) Metal gear solid series


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13794026*
> Adriana Lima as Alyx Vance in HL2's cinematic mod.












I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## Maxxa

Not one for Yuna?
I couldn't stand watching her agree to marry Maester Seymour.

I named a one of my cats after her, named another one after her guardian the most awesome character ever made Auron.


----------



## Akisame

Catherine from... ehm... Catherine )))


----------



## spaceballsrules

Y'all need to go outside more often.


----------



## youra6

Blood Rayne


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;13853355*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but your avatar and that pic were just too similar, i couldn't help myself


If there was one moment I was about to fall off my chair it has to be this


----------



## MaxFTW

Win?


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;13853355*


^^^wins the thread/internet/space


----------



## Konata Izumi

talim from soul calibur <3


----------



## Timlander




----------



## jfizz84

Trip from Enslaved was kind of pretty.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

These are not real womens fellas.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker;13854625*
> These are not real womens fellas.


they have the features of real women, close enough!


----------



## mbudden

LOL @ males that get their jollys off to pixelated women.


----------



## Microsis

Miranda from ME2.

Her voice was sexy too.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi;13854636*
> they have the features of real women, close enough!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;13853355*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but your avatar and that pic were just too similar, i couldn't help myself


^Wins


----------



## Sovietskikih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13838169*
> Yes! Maria.. or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Miranda from Mass Effect 2. Yum.


I really thought the girl from Assassins Creed 2 was really attractive. Christina.^


----------



## Konata Izumi

I am outside


----------



## Macnemarion

Yah guys you all should be ashamed of yourselves finding digitized women attractive they they were designed to be. Tsk Tsk Tsk

Really though good thread.


----------



## heinz357

...and everyone completely overlooked Jen, from Primal!! :O


----------



## Daegameth

Elixis Sinclaire and Jessica Cannon hands down.
















And for you "Real life only" guys who don't really have girlfriends, but are stuck in a dilusion anyway:


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;13838793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayonetta. I secretly have a thing for girls with glasses.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, Bayonetta.
> 
> Zoey
> The Alyx Vance
> Elexis Sinclaire


----------



## Laten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13793997*
> Miranda. ME2. Hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scifiartist.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/yvonne_strahovski_miranda1.jpg


Not too sure about that. Something seems a little odd when I look at her..


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laten;13855091*
> Not too sure about that. Something seems a little odd when I look at her..


^. Win.

You.... you... you just defiled my eyes.... why?


----------



## myrandomspaces

*hahah kidding*










*Id say her even though i dont like ATI....*


----------



## Thingamajig




----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13838099*
> that girl from AC-bro hood


these screenshots were taken by me and to answer ur question yes i am a pervert



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;13838793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayonetta.
> 
> I secretly have a thing for girls with glasses.


Well i have a big thing for girls with glasses








see what i did there


----------



## Foxdie

1) bayonetta
2) zero suit samus
3) tifa
4) lara croft
5) noel - cuz shes cute
6) lightning - is OK.. not bad


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi;13854636*
> they have the features of real women, close enough!


*looks at hand*

Close enough, baby.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion;13854738*
> Yah guys you all should be ashamed of yourselves finding digitized women attractive they they were designed to be. Tsk Tsk Tsk
> 
> Really though good thread.


By all means... From the voices of crowd of goons that came into a thread about hot video game characters, to cry about people finding hot video game characters attractive, you'd think that studios have been wasting a lot of money hiring artists and modelers to develop appealing women. All we *should* want are a burly men avatars which will undoubtedly more accurately reflect us, the gamers.

tl;dr: Get over yourself...

I have always been partial to Yuffie and Rikku of course. The newest Lara Croft is really cute though.










I'd lick her wounds, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aussie

Suprised no one has put down

The witch or spitter from Left 4 Dead 2 as a joke.


----------



## Macnemarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13856490*
> By all means... From the voices of crowd of goons that came into a thread about hot video game characters, to cry about people finding hot video game characters attractive, you'd think that studios have been wasting a lot of money hiring artists and modelers to develop appealing women. All we *should* want are a burly men avatars which will undoubtedly more accurately reflect us, the gamers.
> 
> tl;dr: Get over yourself...


Guess my sarcasm didn't come across to well.


----------



## digitally

and i had forgotten 1 more game; TERA Online.
<- [avatar]


----------



## Razzal

Andarial from Diablo 2, so hawt


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*I have cleaned this thread once due to images that were of an inappropriate nature. I will only clean this thread ONCE otherwise I will delete it. Please keep ALL images clothed. Do not post images of figures that are wearing very little or figures overly exposing themselves*.


----------



## cgg123321

Nova

Human Kerrigan isn't bad either.


----------



## philhalo66

Ashley from resident evil 4


----------



## steevieweevie

I'm not sure about video game girls but the hottest senior moderator has to be ENTERPRISE.

XXOO - smoochy smoochy


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;13795664*
> Tifa Lockhart - FFVII


Why are all the FF girls super-hot, yet the faces look like they are 12? Pedobear's favorite series, no doubt.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;13793840*
> Lightning from FFXIII hands down.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yay. Transgender Final Fantasy characters FTL.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13857832*
> i'm not sure about video game girls but the hottest senior moderator has to be enterprise.
> 
> Xxoo - smoochy smoochy


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13858012*
> Why are all the FF girls super-hot, yet the faces look like they are 12? Pedobear's favorite series, no doubt.


That's just fanart. Faces don't normally look so creepy..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];13858221*
> Yay. Transgender Final Fantasy characters FTL.


If you can't tell genders apart in Final Fantasy then it may be time to have the old eyes checked.

Well, there are some exceptions.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion;13857117*
> Guess my sarcasm didn't come across to well.


No, it did. I was reinforcing your post, not attacking it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13858012*
> Why are all the FF girls super-hot, yet the faces look like they are 12? Pedobear's favorite series, no doubt.


Yeah, those are fan art. I believe that one is done by the fella that does incise soul, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;13858455*
> That's just fanart. Faces don't normally look so creepy..
> 
> If you can't tell genders apart in Final Fantasy then it may be time to have the old eyes checked.
> 
> Well, there are some exceptions.




































I like women who look like women.

If you can't see the lines drawing close to eachother, then I'm sorry for you and those who find some of these characters attractive.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

TALI FTW!

Morrigan from DAO is pretty nice too, and natasha the actor from RA:3, like one of the 5 good things about that game


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Lara Croft! From the Tomb Raider E3 2011 trailer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFBrgeSjj-0[/ame]


----------



## DestinyPlan

Aya from 3rd Birthday


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalPhreak;13855833*
> I would have repped everyone in this thread 4 years ago. This is a glorious day to see this amount of win on this site.


Fixed.


----------



## drBlahMan

*Jade* _from Mortal Kombat_


----------



## Dwood

Its probably whatever game Im playing at the moment, I remember Tali and Miranda and Morrigan and now Triss.....


----------



## Skoobs

nvidia should use physx for boob movement.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


nvidia should use physx for boob movement.


You might make a mistake and grab the wrong joystick


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;13860005*
> nvidia should use physx for boob movement.


Their sales would increase so much.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dwood*


Its probably whatever game Im playing at the moment, I remember Tali and Miranda and Morrigan and now Triss.....


Triss looks like a proper goer...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


nvidia should use physx for boob movement.


lol, i can see it now, somebody buying a quad sli phase change gtx 580- 3gb setup with dual SB xenons to watch pr0n haha


----------



## Toransu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


nvidia should use physx for boob movement.


It's been done. (NSFW site warning)


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toransu;13861199*
> It's been done.(NSFW site warning)


That is horrifying on so many levels.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


That is horrifying on so many levels.


I know, the choice of music is terrible.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I know, the choice of music is terrible.


Yea let's go with that.


----------



## Toransu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I know, the choice of music is terrible.


Mute button is all you need.
I wonder if I should post this in the Voicaloid thread, btw.

Oh, and on-topic: Rider, from the Fate visual novel series (Stay Night, to be exact).


----------



## Zalezm




----------



## MuzicFreq

and


----------



## Citra

Video Games aren't real. >,<


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Video Games aren't real. >,<


YES! They are







don't deny me this.


----------



## Toransu

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Citra*   Video Games aren't real. >,<  
Yes they are. It's the women in them that aren't. Now leave us to our femme fatale fantasies.









  
 You Tube  



 
 I'd KILL to be Gilgamesh at 2:43.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*











I'm sorry, but your avatar and that pic were just too similar, i couldn't help myself



I lol'd HARD.


----------



## MAXAMOUS




----------



## Fullmetalaj0

This x1000.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Its 5:20AM, got to sleep but I still went through every page ...


----------



## H4rd5tyl3




----------



## Danja

A bit strange to be posting in this thread, and it doesn't really count because it's from the trailer, but I was very impressed with the CGI here:










I'm a sucker for redheads and round faces *shrug*


----------



## Disturbed117

To many to choose from but id say Alyx Vance is one of my fav.

and to the people complaining about this thread, if you dont find game characters hot Then why are you in this thread.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laten*


Not too sure about that. Something seems a little odd when I look at her..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*











I'm sorry, but your avatar and that pic were just too similar, i couldn't help myself


omg there is mountain dew all over my nvidia surround







......you two made my day


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Some of you seem to like girls that look like they're 12...









Lora Croft is obviously #1. The only girl to have massive boobies in a video game when I was 10. (Rofl, yea that's right 10, I think all young kids thought she was hot.)


----------



## Lifeshield

*Jakar Malanox*


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;13795964*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214314
> 
> 
> Rayne cant go wrong with a redhead


Tell that to this guy.


----------



## sinakr6

Claire Redfield


----------



## nspeed

Lara Croft! Shame what they did to her with that stupid reboot









edit:
and female draenei idle


----------



## InvalidUserID

Nariko from Heavenly Sword.

EDIT: Doh! How could I forget my teenage favorite, Mai Shiranui?!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID*


Nariko from Heavenly Sword.


_Yeeessss_*!* And she's very alive


----------



## Enfluenza

this thread is so wrong in so many ways...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


_Yeeessss_*!* And she's very alive



















That Nariko cosplay is pretty awesome.


----------



## xpod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sinakr6*


Claire Redfield












hmm....


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nspeed*


Lara Croft! Shame what they did to her with that stupid reboot









edit:
and female draenei idle


Lara Croft is so much hotter in the reboot...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Unleash the true beauty








Yeah, set her on fire and she'll be hot as hell


----------



## snoball

This. be warned do no click it.









This thread is sad. Video game chicks just....I mean seriously guys?


----------



## Traches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Was about to post Miranda, but this pic instead.










Dude, you're completely ignoring her best... asset... and now I feel dirty for making that joke.


----------



## Lunaticgts

All these post and no Ivy for shame OCN for shame.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


This. be warned do no click it.









This thread is sad. Video game chicks just....I mean seriously guys?


the ones who say this are usually the ones looking at the video game dudes...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunaticgts*


All these post and no Ivy for shame OCN for shame.




The OP said hot, not whore.


----------



## azianai

Cammy White, SF








Morrigan Aensland Darkstalkers


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


the ones who say this are usually the ones looking at the video game dudes...


Well played









Made me lol.

I had subbed to see what reaction I could draw, I was not expecting what your said.


----------



## Lunaticgts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


Morrigan Aensland Darkstalkers










Here's a nice cosplay of morrigan Sir.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Well played









Made me lol.

I had subbed to see what reaction I could draw, I was not expecting what your said.


I have a sense of humor. glad you do as well.
have to be able to take the punches when you post in a thread like this, and find pixel girls hot


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunaticgts*


All these post and no Ivy for shame OCN for shame.


Your Ivy is too unrealistic. *Now*, this is the Ivy I can imagine when playing SC


----------



## Lunaticgts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13883609*
> Your Ivy is too unrealistic. *Now*, this is the Ivy I can imagine when playing SC


+1 Sir that is a very nice looking Ivy.


----------



## raiderxx

Used to have a HUGE crush on Nei from Phantasy Star 2


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunaticgts;13883710*
> +1 Sir that is a very nice looking Ivy.


way too much cellulite to be Ivy.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13883728*
> way too much cellulite to be Ivy.


That's why there are positions to make that disappear (_depending on how much is there_







) *but* it can definitely work for her. Besides, all the women have it somewhere, including the petite ones


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13883728*
> way too much cellulite to be Ivy.


I'll give you that she's not the smallest girl, but I don't see any cellulite, nor am I sure if seeing cellulite in a picture of this size/resolution would be possible...do you know what cellulite is?


----------



## drBlahMan

*Cortana* from HALO...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

lol whoever made that pic must not realize shes a foot tall hologram XD


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;13889005*
> lol whoever made that pic must not realize shes a foot tall hologram XD


she was just re-sized.


----------



## tha d0ctor

The Holsom Twins from Duke Nukem Forever










and Miranda from Mass Effect 2


----------



## charlie97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13795677*
> i prefer real people.


Agreed


----------



## SyncMaster753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93;13853355*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself


LOL'd hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig;13855299*


LOL'd again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13857737*
> Ashley from resident evil 4


Agree except for "LLLLLLEEEEEEEEE-OOOOONNNNN!!!!!!" time a thousand.

This thread makes me want to play FFXIII and ME2......


----------



## damniel

It has to be her


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13793863*
> I don't find video game characters hot.


This.


----------



## Rayleyne

Sorry, human form Sarah Kerrigan, wins, nope no, nope no no, morrigan can go bite it as can lara.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lunaticgts*   +1 Sir that is a very nice looking Ivy.








  
   
 You Tube  



 
 mad ugly imo
this is better


----------



## Tippy

Could all the cosplaying crap please be deleted from this thread? The title clearly states hottest VIDEO GAME character, not hottest real-life chick dressed up as a video game character. A hot cosplayer can make any fugly video-game character look sexy, so it's really irrelevant to this thread.

Even the fan-art needs to be kept to a minimum, fans tend to greatly exaggerate the "sexyness" of their favorite characters and tend to draw what THEY see.
Actual in-game screenshots are by far the most preferred, followed by any CGI/cutscenes you can find (since it's part of the game) or developer-made art. That's the real test to see if they are truly worth mentioning









As for me...yes, I'm still playing WoW and my initial reaction to BloodElves (way back when TBC was released) was wooooow. Yes they are unnaturally thin, but who cares it's a video game!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

To all those whiners, telling that they prefer "real life girls", or that they "don't find a video game character girl hot".....are you serious or just trolling here? the topic of the thread is realy simple, if you're not interested in the topic, why even bother reading and posting something like that?! 
This isn't a poll about Real life girls Vs Video game character girls.


----------



## Mit Namso

The girl in Resident Evil 5 was a total babe

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=h...w=1440&bih=671


----------



## joe50000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Could all the cosplaying crap please be deleted from this thread? The title clearly states hottest VIDEO GAME character, not hottest real-life chick dressed up as a video game character. A hot cosplayer can make any fugly video-game character look sexy, so it's really irrelevant to this thread.

Even the fan-art needs to be kept to a minimum, fans tend to greatly exaggerate the "sexyness" of their favorite characters and tend to draw what THEY see.
Actual in-game screenshots are by far the most preferred, followed by any CGI/cutscenes you can find (since it's part of the game) or developer-made art. That's the real test to see if they are truly worth mentioning









As for me...yes, I'm still playing WoW and my initial reaction to BloodElves (way back when TBC was released) was wooooow. Yes they are unnaturally thin, but who cares it's a video game!











Yeah, but you should also consider that a character's in-game hotness also depends on the quality of the system as well as the game itself. Lara Croft doesn't look so hot anymore in her first game, but her newer incarnations look much better. Likewise, if you're playing games on the lowest settings, it's never going to look as great as it would on other computers.

Cosplaying is great only when it stays true to the core of the design behind the character - there are tons of videogame characters that would still look unattractive if they were cosplayed by a hot person.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;13794230*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drift0r;13794264*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather from Silent Hill 3


+1 for both.


----------



## Genjimaru

Kasumi from DOA gets my vote.

Still video game girs are cruel. They hardly ever age, while we all grow older.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare;13865219*
> Tell that to this guy.


that episode always did crack me up XD then again every episode did


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13794734*


I can tell your going to be a wife beater when you grow up.


----------



## bob808

Without a doubt, here she is-










/thread


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;13894370*
> I can tell your going to be a wife beater when you grow up.


I've been happily married for over 6 years and have never once raised my hand to my wife, neither would I (it's against my morales to ever hit a woman, no matter what), ever. I love her to absolute bits.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocker delMaL;13892616*
> To all those whiners, telling that they prefer "real life girls", or that they "don't find a video game character girl hot".....are you serious or just trolling here? the topic of the thread is realy simple, if you're not interested in the topic, why even bother reading and posting something like that?!
> This isn't a poll about Real life girls Vs Video game character girls.


Well, I had never said I prefer real girls (_but that would always be better_







), I'm basically showing you how I envision my favorite video game characters







With that being said, here's another *1* since you are annoyed by this


















*And yes she is a hot female video game character*


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;13894407*
> Without a doubt, here she is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /thread


FFS read the rules, now enterprise is going to delete the thread...


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;13861942*
> A bit strange to be posting in this thread, and it doesn't really count because it's from the trailer, but I was very impressed with the CGI here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for redheads and round faces *shrug*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13894461*
> Well, I had never said I prefer real girls (_but that would always be better_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'm basically showing you how I envision my favorite video game characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, here's another *1* since you are annoyed by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yes she is a hot female video game character*


Looks like Sarah Michelle Gellar in cosplay, lol.

Actually Sarah Michelle Gellar is actually a videogame character, lol.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;13894483*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bob808;13894407*
> Without a doubt, here she is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> FFS read the rules, now enterprise is going to delete the thread...
Click to expand...









*But she's wearing a bow*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13894523*
> Looks like Sarah Michelle Gellar in cosplay, lol.










That's a good *1*


----------



## Catscratch

It has to be Lara Croft, i know it is.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier;13894518*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danja;13861942*
> A bit strange to be posting in this thread, and it doesn't really count because it's from the trailer, but I was very impressed with the CGI here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for redheads and round faces *shrug*
Click to expand...









Ewww*!* Are they related*?*


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13894444*
> I've been happily married for over 6 years and have never once raised my hand to my wife, neither would I (it's against my morales to ever hit a woman, no matter what), ever. I love her to absolute bits.


I have never hit a girl, but I won't say I never will. I like to keep my options open. In the right situation I sure would without any doubts. (Life threatening obviously, not cut in line in front of me at the Wal-Mart.)










I'm gonna get banned for posting pornography now.







I can't help it she is so hot.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;13894621*
> I have never hit a girl, but I won't say I never will. I like to keep my options open. In the right situation I sure would without any doubts. (Life threatening obviously, not cut in line in front of me at the Wal-Mart.)


Quite clearly under extreme circumstances you do what you have to do to preserve life. I was talking within a more domesticated sense that GlockZor seemed to be implying, lol.


----------



## steevieweevie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13895023*
> Quite clearly under extreme circumstances you do what you have to do to preserve life. I was talking within a more domesticated sense that GlockZor seemed to be implying, lol.


My wife of 10 years doesn't mind if I hit her, as long as I carry her over the threshold when we return from the hospital. (Oprah says its important to keep the romance going)


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Excella RE5:


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13895557*
> Excella RE5:


eh... she is ok...

still prefer the new Lara Croft. She looks like she would kick the crap out of the old Lara Croft... and look hot doing it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13895369*
> My wife of 10 years doesn't mind if I hit her, as long as I carry her over the threshold when we return from the hospital. (Oprah says its important to keep the romance going)


Please keep your sex life private.

Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13895557*
> Excella RE5:


Nah. Just not my style.


----------



## Beric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toransu;13861278*
> Oh, and on-topic: Rider, from the Fate visual novel series (Stay Night, to be exact).


Sorry, but Rin Tohsaka beats out Rider in the Unlimited Blade Works route in SO many ways. Couple pics from the film based on the route (I have of course played the VN but the film frankly looks even better):


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13895369*
> My wife of 10 years doesn't mind if I hit her, as long as I carry her over the threshold when we return from the hospital. (Oprah says its important to keep the romance going)


I lol'd.

Then I lol'd again at the haiku in your sig.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beric;13895944*
> Sorry, but Rin Tohsaka beats out Rider in the Unlimited Blade Works route in SO many ways. Couple pics from the film based on the route (I have of course played the VN but the film frankly looks even better):


You, kind sir, deserve one hell of a pat on the back







I would've posted some Rin pics, if you hadn't done it. Rin for the win! <3
You know what? I'll post some pics from my personal gallery anyway:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daegameth;13854970*
> Elixis Sinclaire and Jessica Cannon hands down.


Wow, they are incredibly hot - no doubt!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13859717*
> Fixed.


LOL!!! Nice one!!!!









One of my favorite girls easily has to be Lara:



Those are game play screen shots from Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13895369*
> My wife of 10 years doesn't mind if I hit her, as long as I carry her over the threshold when we return from the hospital. (Oprah says its important to keep the romance going)


This statement is funny because you referenced Oprah.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;13794230*
> I beg to differ.


I agree, I like the Jill from the game better.

Btw Mei from SNK or Tifa.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;13897146*
> Btw Mei from SNK.


You mean Mai?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13883025*
> The OP said hot, not whore*.


To bad the majority on OCN likes women who sell their bodies... just like the ones you said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13861945*
> To many to choose from but id say Alyx Vance is one of my fav.
> 
> and to the people complaining about this thread, if you dont find game characters hot Then why are you in this thread.


ORIGINAL Alyx Vance I presume? Not that * they used in the HL2 CrapMod

Lara Croft has always looked like a femdom * but the last version makes her look acceptable.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13793863*
> I don't find video game characters hot.


^This


----------



## kujon

Anyone name morrigan from dragon age?


----------



## von rottes

Lara croft from Angel of darkness...Back when she FIRST got the boob job *drools* God I was like 10..lol and I remember following the whole release stuff /geek'd

Or Maybe Zoey from L4D Kinda like the original design for here more then the one they actually used.

or the whole popotan-PO! game. Aii, Mai, Mii and Mare =3 lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


just like the ones you said.


I'm pretty sure that Samus does not sell her body.

With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## Bal3Wolf

The 2 girls from Hunted The Demons Forge mainly the elf i tried to find ocn safe pics lol cause they dont wear much clothing in parts of the game. If these arent clean enugh mods remove please.


----------



## CreepyDan




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13982634*
> I'm pretty sure that Samus does not sell her body.
> 
> With love from my iPhone 4


So far I haven't seen any official Samus body selling so it's all good so far.


----------



## lob3s

Gotta love San Andreas


----------



## Chewy

Has to be Chun Li


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JY*


sexeh....











The amount of trolls in here, it's so *beep*en funny! hahahaha


----------



## taintedmind

(come to think of it, I'll actually remove this)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taintedmind*




















(come to think of it, I'll actually remove this)


Nova FTW!


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13796085*
> Fixed.


Little ehh messed the hell up?

Anyway Lauren from Unreal Tournament needs a mention. Unfortunately can't find a actual good high resolution picture of her! (Sadface)

May have to deal with this....


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13883609*
> Your Ivy is too unrealistic. *Now*, this is the Ivy I can imagine when playing SC


Quoting this because... damn.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;14013947*
> Little ehh messed the hell up?


What can I say? I'm a messed up individual.








Quote:


> Anyway Lauren from Unreal Tournament needs a mention. Unfortunately can't find a actual good high resolution picture of her! (Sadface)
> 
> May have to deal with this....


When I first saw the new Lauren first thing that sprang to mind was "boobs!", lol.

Quoted for like the tenth time because... well... boobs!...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13883609*
> Your Ivy is too unrealistic. *Now*, this is the Ivy I can imagine when playing SC


Seriously however, that is a great model.


----------



## Paradox me

Mitsuru Kirijo (left) - Persona 3










Stella Nox Fleuret - Final Fantasy Versus XIII


----------



## Lifeshield

*Katarina*









*Chelle*


----------



## dutchgenius

From old school to new school:









Taya - Shining Force 2









Sari - Phantasy Star 3









Lady Sylvanas Windrunner - WoW









Sarah Kerrigan - SC2


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius;14021787*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Sylvanas Windrunner - WoW











Demon Hunter from Diablo 3


----------



## sixor

lara croft
girls from dead or alive 2, tekken, soul calibur
eva from msg3
every girl from FF


----------



## adridu59

Megan Reed from DeusEx Human Revolution, sadly she dies at the beginning of the game (or not...)


----------



## staryoshi

I'm a mithra fan, I think...









I also think that Rikku was a cutie (Original FFX).









I am sure there are others that I'm forgetting.


----------



## SkullTrail

Lara Croft /autowin


----------



## Jjmunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laten;13855091*
> Not too sure about that. Something seems a little odd when I look at her..


d'awww... maaan...


----------



## edalbkrad

the seeker cassandra pentaghast


----------



## Eaglake

Think she's pretty cute girl


----------



## customcomputerftw

Bastila from kotor


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

At work so I can't post a pic. Firiona Vie from EQ wins tho...


----------



## Joephis19

Tali from ME....you never see her face so she's as hot as you want her to be. Kickin body, cool suit, can handle a gun, willing to risk death to sleep with me.....yeah, so hot.


----------



## paprika88

katarina from league of legends:


----------



## d3310n

alyx!


----------



## paprika88

the chick from golden axe beast rider:


----------



## Dukman

Surprised I didn't see this female in the thread.










Aribeth de Tylmarande from Neverwinter Nights. The graphics in the game didn't do much for her. But it was her voice (or I should say, the voice of the actress) that was just smokin hot.


----------



## XxRZxX

http://www.nvidia.com/object/cool_stuff.html#/demos/1 - By far the most hottest EVAR.


----------



## philhalo66

Rikku


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14239337*
> Rikku


I'll agree if you go with the X-2 Rikku... 10x hotter







and a year or so older


----------



## saw4974

I want him IN me!
Urgot from League of Legends.


----------



## imadude10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saw4974;14239701*
> I want him IN me!
> Urgot from League of Legends.


Really???


----------



## nitric0

The new Lara


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Lara - new or old - will always be one of the hottest ever.


----------



## d3310n

Fakefactory alyx ooommmgggg







ahh

Sent from my VELOCITIZED LG Ally


----------



## decimator

Rena Hayami.










The Rena Hayami from the Ridge Racer series wasn't bad either.


----------



## Benladesh

Light


----------



## zedex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh;14286103*
> Light


LOL... when I saw your post, your image was still loading at its full resolution... so what I saw was that vertical greenish neon light (?) on the left side... and thought... "wow that's REALLY extreme... thinking of a Light, litterally as a 'hot female game character' lol"

but yeah, I sorta dislike her hairstyle... but other than that, I agree

especially in full armour for XIII-2


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *customcomputerftw;14182683*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastila from kotor


you know her looks was based from a filmiliar face that alot people would know, Jennifer Hale/Carrie Learning the Voice of Female Shepard aswell Naomi Hunter but she also provided the voice for Bastila aswell..


----------



## R1VER5

I am sadly disappointed that no one mentioned Cammy from Street Fighter. Of course, I may have overlooked someone's post.


----------



## Nioxic

I vote christie from tekken


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitric0;14240139*
> The new Lara


Oh yeah









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprovido

I remember playing FF VIII when I was a kid. when I saw rinoa I was like "awww she's purty"


----------



## Trogdor

^^J/k


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;14021121*
> Mitsuru Kirijo (left) - Persona 3


I scanned thru the thread hoping someone wouldn't post Yukari (the one on the right). And you had to spoil it by posting both! Oh well, I still pick Yukari.


----------



## pnkspdr

Alice


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saw4974;14239701*
> I want him IN me!
> Urgot from League of Legends.


Not female.

These LoL champs are teh hottest:


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh;14286103*
> Light


I'm liking the couch


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13793863*
> I don't find video game characters hot.


this

selena gomez is cute, boxxy is hot alot of the older disney channel girls are cute
emma wattson is...........unique


----------



## Dev1lsRejectX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14289252*
> I'm liking the couch


Vouch


----------



## Alphonze

I haven't played the game yet (not being out yet and all) but Catherine would be pretty doable... like if I was some loser who ogled at anime chicks.


----------



## Segovax

Mount and Blade


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## xJavontax

33 Members viewing this thread. Wow lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;13795664*
> Tifa Lockhart - FFVII


Yep


----------



## Paradox me

Still can't get over how awful the face looks on that picture. It makes her look like the Gerber Baby.









*Edit*- Milla Maxwell - Tales of Xillia


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## 179232

ThreadRevival9000


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Asuka from Tekken


----------



## Saiyansnake

Pixels and polygons ain't hot.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;14289018*
> I am sadly disappointed that no one mentioned Cammy from Street Fighter. Of course, I may have overlooked someone's post.


I'm sure she has a yeast infection from her outfit lol.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Pikachu!


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;14577622*
> Pikachu!


Omnom









Although I'm sad that no one has mentioned the duke nukem babes yet *insert picture*


----------



## rob3342421

trololololol


----------



## awdrifter

Fang


----------



## d3310n

Fakefactory alyx. /thread


----------



## LiNERROR

can't post the pictures of the characters from the games i would consider hot...


----------



## willis888

☺

This is an engraving of Urist McLadyDwarf the dwarf in granite. The dwarf is on fire.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Lol the cut scenes in the FF series were 20x better than the actual game graphics


----------



## Munkypoo7

Miranda Lawson.

Awesome personality + eye candy.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;14577622*
> Pikachu!


I don't think those tan lines would bother me at all.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

...but maybe Poison Ivy deserves an honorable mention?






I prefer the pikachu lady, but maybe Ivy might suit some of you better.


----------



## rob3342421

i <3 harley quinn .... *finds pic










****s


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14582348*
> ...but maybe Poison Ivy deserves an honorable mention?


Ivy IS hot!







Too bad she would use that to kill you. :|


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## farmdve

It has to be her:









She looks a bit similar to Lightning from Final Fantasy.

She is from
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/04/25/star-ocean-developers-real-time-graphics-demo-is-out-of-this-wo/#continued


----------



## blooder11181

sin episdoes


----------



## discipline

nina williams from tekken! tekken4life


----------



## dakU

Sarah Kerrigan & Miranda from ME2.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Here is one I haven't heard mentioned. Bastila from SWKOTOR


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;14289338*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount and Blade












M&B ftw dude


----------



## 218689

samus aran from metroid and faith from mirrors edge









EDIT: Ling Xiaoyu from tekken


----------



## tipsytoto




----------



## Modus




----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi;13854551*
> talim from soul calibur <3
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I used to kick ass as talim.


----------



## blackbalt89

Triss Merigold from The Witcher 2.


----------



## Sauce Boss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;13793972*
> Nova


Das wassup.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Jun'ko Zane. Freelancer.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;14577622*
> Pikachu!


Lol Jessica nigri, thank you KassemG.


----------



## Khaotik55

I'm not always attracted to video game characters.

But when I am, I choose Tali or Miranda.

Tali for the personality, Miranda because she's human.


----------



## Twist86

Lets be honest.....this is a win. Based off the Fatal Fury series. Pixel or cosplay id hit it









Jessica Nigri is the only girl that can pull a duck face off







I LOVE KassemG's new "pornstar interviews", I especially love how he man handled Julia Ann.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86;14658221*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest.....this is a win. Based off the Fatal Fury series. Pixel or cosplay id hit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Nigri is the only girl that can pull a duck face off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE KassemG's new "pornstar interviews", I especially love how he man handled Julia Ann.


Dude going deep ftw xD !!!


----------



## DoomDash

Tifa / Yuffie / new lara croft / ivy / morgan


----------



## levontraut

i am shocked to see this is still open.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I can't think of any hot female video game characters ATM, only slutty, ugly or cheap ones from the already posted above.


----------



## Paladin Goo

The nameless topless chicks from God of War.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Had this thread died

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Gonna have to say Lightning. You just can't top that.

Also lol @ people saying "I don't find fake chicks hot."


----------



## ShadowEW

It seems that the newer girl wins.. Due to graphical and other advancements xD
Anyway, to cut a long story short.. It's not Game CG that wins me over :3

But, If I had to pick... It seems the FF games favour my memory the most. Lulu from FFX and not just because of her looks, attitude also comes into effect here xD









Image for those who have no clue who I'm talking about. And yeah, personal opinion, I'm right in my eyes xD


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14683295*
> It seems that the newer girl wins.. Due to graphical and other advancements xD
> Anyway, to cut a long story short.. It's not Game CG that wins me over :3
> 
> But, If I had to pick... It seems the FF games favour my memory the most. Lulu from FFX and not just because of her looks, attitude also comes into effect here xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image for those who have no clue who I'm talking about. And yeah, personal opinion, I'm right in my eyes xD


Lulu's personality was rock solid and awesome.
Oh Star Ocean's DX Rena Lanford.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;14662837*
> only slutty.


Slutty is ok. I can dig that.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;14685892*
> Lulu's personality was rock solid and awesome.
> Oh Star Ocean's DX Rena Lanford.


I luuvv Rena, but that was probably unheard of to most people. Suprised you knew who she was







(Star Ocean EX | Star Ocean The Second Story (PS1))

Maybe I shouldn't doubt so much next time <3


----------



## pepejovi

Duke Nukem.


----------



## Draggin

no one picked samus


----------



## Disturbed117

i never liked samus much.


----------



## Kirby1

Lulu is one of my favs.


----------



## blackbuilder

Christie from Tekken


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Interesting outfit...


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1;14694616*
> Lulu is one of my favs.


+1 With Kurby xD
Although I like the picture I found.. :3


----------



## Chuckclc

I didnt take the time to go through the other 37 pages or whatever but Lara Croft has to be number 1.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14694564*
> I luuvv Rena, but that was probably unheard of to most people. Suprised you knew who she was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Star Ocean EX | Star Ocean The Second Story (PS1))
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't doubt so much next time <3


Oh you bet I know her.
First impression, most epic one.
Not to excluse Ashton and his Barrel fetish as well.


----------



## blooder11181

lol to google


----------



## Am*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker;13854625*
> These are not real womens fellas.


To this guy and any future people about to troll this thread, some Matrix philosophy for you...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA3WGf9pX0A[/ame]

EDIT: Back on topic...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY;13837918*
> sexeh....












Mmmmmm, pixelicious!


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14696502*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol to google


Dayum baby you can take me dead or alive! xD


----------



## mad0314

Meryl Silverburgh


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911;14790605*
> Dayum baby you can take me dead or alive! xD


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14694960*
> I didnt take the time to go through the other 37 pages or whatever but Lara Croft has to be number 1.


This is one of the threads you really SHOULD go through







Unless you're woman of course


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;14795863*
> This is one of the threads you really SHOULD go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're woman of course


Hahahaha!!!!









This thread has some good laughs...


----------



## Relevant Wing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13793914*
> Rikku from Final Fantasy X-2 is hotter


This


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911;14790605*
> Dayum baby you can take me dead or alive! xD











ugly betty?


----------



## DrC

I'd like to start a poll on what is the hottest video game inanimate object.


----------



## Lifeshield

Hmmm a new arrival to gaming. Faridah Mallik.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Bump


----------



## assaulth3ro911

How can you not love this? And [email protected] random bumps for sexy pics >.>

Anyways..... I've got more ;o


----------



## reedo

Morrigan from DAO, hands down


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15138940*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, don't get me wrong, but at some point we have to remember that she has those weapons for a reason, and it's not because she like to fight with her boobs flying all over the place while she tries to cover them with those things.


I know right, a whole army can come charging at her, while they're staring... they all get slaughtered, while simultaneously begging for her to get them next. ;D


----------



## Saq

Geralt's girlfriend in the Witcher 2.









Nothing can beat that.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq;15141331*
> Geralt's girlfriend in the Witcher 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can beat that.


The picture I posted at the top of the thread can, I get +points for the cosplay.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choopy!;15198335*
> Isn't this the girl with the shark face? :X


Not sure what you mean, but goodness she is amazing!


----------



## damniel

[Sorry, made a mistake]


----------



## damniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damniel*
> 
> So am I


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I am sadly disappointed that no one mentioned Cammy from Street Fighter. Of course, I may have overlooked someone's post.


So am I


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Id say her even though i dont like ATI....*


I remember the Ruby demo. That was awe inspiring back in the day.

I wish ATi & nV made more demos like they used to. They used to make one for every new generation of cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalezm*


LMAO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> One of my favorite girls easily has to be Lara:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are game play screen shots from Lara Croft and The Guardian of Light.


The classic. for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paprika88*
> 
> the chick from golden axe beast rider:


I loved the original Golden Axe so much, i was really psyched for that game. What a let down








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^J/k


LMAO!

and for my contributions

Rain & Hana from Fear Effect 2



Sophita from Soul Calibur 4



Princess Daphne from Dragon's Lair



Joanna Dark from Perfect Dark


That chick from dead rising


LSL lol


Obscure 2 the aftermath Amy Brooks


----------



## assaulth3ro911

That last post was like, WOW!







Keep this thread alive.


----------



## frankth3frizz

MU online elf







Game from 2003, and I still play it


















Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Semedar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> lara croft
> girls from dead or alive 2, tekken, soul calibur
> *eva from msg3*
> every girl from FF


Eva!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## andrews2547

Fat CJ


----------



## Ysbl

Ivy Valentine, Samus Aran, or EVA.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Not too sure about pixel booty, I prefer this: 
and this

Gawd, I love my wife!


----------



## KOBALT

Tifa, Final Fantasy......


----------



## jellis142

While I don't necessarily condone pixelated girls as "hot", I always thought Yuna as a Thief was the best looking character







But that's just my preference.


----------



## lynnperformance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Lightning from FFXIII hands down.
> What do you guys think?
> *NOTE From ENTERPRISE
> I have cleaned this thread once due to images that were of an inappropriate nature. I will only clean this thread ONCE otherwise I will delete it. Please keep ALL images clothed. Do not post images of figures that are wearing very little or figures overly exposing themselves.*


I totally agree.Possibly the hottest female video game character since, well, a while now.


----------



## HexATL

human eve from league of legends!


----------



## CWell1337

Rachel from Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Huzzbutt

The hottest videogame character needs a formula i suggest: Boobage minus nudity divided by age (honestly my math skills suck) lowest number wins
For me it's the strippers in Duke Nukem 3d at age 11 that SIN lady was pretty hot at the time to ooh and the mistresses from dungeon keeper,

Nowadays i find most game characters physically offputting:

They're silicon based lifeforms goddammit i want hot carbon.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon*
> 
> That chick from dead rising


Wow, she is actually pretty cute for a video game character.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> Not too sure about pixel booty, I prefer this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, I love my wife!


LOL, I certainly hope she doesn't mind you posting pics of her online, but yes, you are a very lucky man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CWell1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel from Ninja Gaiden


Haha, how could I forget about Rachel? Way too thick for her own good if you ask me.


----------



## Plan9

Has anyone mentioned Seung Mina from Soul Calibur?


----------



## mad0314

Jigglypuff.


----------



## crazydj

Gemma Atkinson as *Eva McKenna* in Red Alert 3!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

The only 2 female game characters who I thought looked pretty good were.

Sylvia from NMH


Lightning. derp


But honestly, the only female character who I genuinely liked and wanted more appearances of her was Elena from Uncharted, due partly to her relationship with Nathan.


----------



## Glouffer

Tomb Raider ... Nuff said


----------



## Jared2608

Ok, maybe she's not the outrigth hottest character, but surely Princess Ailish from Sudeki deserves at the least an honourable mention???










and


----------



## Nicnivian

Hmmmm, yeah. Look at those curves. Re-awr!


----------



## Boinz

Liara T'soni


----------



## Jared2608

ha ha, the Forever Alone Cube!!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY;13837918*
> sexeh....


Wow, I remember doing the nude cheat on Tomb Raider, hahaha. It's bad when you look back, never felt that pixelly back then.









I don't remember any decent birds on the Spectrum ZX, I don't think the Great Giana Sisters on the Commodore 64 were nice looking, and the only girls I remember on the Master System were the crowd in Outrun, but Chun-Li is definitely the first female character I remember being hawt.










And I still would.


----------



## Dark2040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had 2 do it... sorry


They have sex with everything... With their... hair tentacles?... Gross
I was rooting for the humans this whole movie. Spears through my space plexiglass? Total bs. Plus if that ore is really that valuable someone else will come along and probably bomb them from orbit first this time.


----------



## Jared2608

Nuke the entire site from orbit, it's the only way to be sure!


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestinyPlan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aya from 3rd Birthday


YES!!!!!!!!!!









Just for kicks:


----------



## Jared2608

So I'm the only one rooting for Princess Ailish???


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> So I'm the only one rooting for Princess Ailish???


Completely forgot about that game, haha.

Good game, good choice.


----------



## Skoobs

never played it, but this chick:


----------



## pjBSOD

Paine from FF10.


----------



## discipline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CWell1337*
> 
> 
> Rachel from Ninja Gaiden


I had completely forgot about ninja gaiden. . .motherofgod.jpg


----------



## jcde7ago

Lady from the Devil May Cry series!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't find video game characters hot.


I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> This.


then dont post here just to thread crap? nobody is interested in your one-word opinion.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lady from the Devil May Cry series!


Wow, that's a big gun.







By the way, is it just me or are those legs insanely long?


----------



## thx1138




----------



## sixor

the blond from dmc4

sheva from re5, and also that wesker ho

all from dead or alive 2

lara croft

ivy from soul calibur

those girls from ninja gaiden

also that demon girl from grandia2

honorable mention : virtually jenna, hentay2, sexy villa XD


----------



## ramkatral

I have to say Miranda from me2.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Wow, that's a big gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is it just me or are those legs insanely long?


Insanely? Not quite. Bayonetta's legs are insanely long. Lady's are still "disproportionately" long though. Given, there have been real women with unusually long legs.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

/ thread


----------



## pjBSOD

I liked Paine more than Rikku, but Rikku's awesome too.


----------



## refeek

Shaundi from SR3


----------



## Jared2608

At least Princess Ailish got another vote, lol!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> *SNIP*


Lol, modded Skyrim character?


----------



## Grath

Miranda from Mass Effect 2...



Or Lara Croft from Tomb Raider...


----------



## ramkatral

F you watch the intro cut scene video at the title screen, Miranda is just stupidly hottttttt


----------



## Ibage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Lol, modded Skyrim character?


That's from Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## BradleyW

This thread for real?
They are girls that don't exist


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> the blond from dmc4
> sheva from re5, and also that wesker ho
> all from dead or alive 2
> lara croft
> ivy from soul calibur
> those girls from ninja gaiden
> also that demon girl from grandia2
> honorable mention : virtually jenna, hentay2, sexy villa XD


Dude, go outside









Vantage girl


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ibage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Lol, modded Skyrim character?
> 
> 
> 
> That's from Dragon Age Origins.
Click to expand...

Could have been worse.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodycount*
> 
> Dude, go outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage girl


jane nash=woman's woman


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodycount*
> 
> Dude, go outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage girl


i hate her
she just reminds me of bsods


----------



## pcenvy88




----------



## GAMERIG

From DS2, Issak clark's hottie partaker chic....


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, yeah. Look at those curves. Re-awr!


Oh yea, that's how it's done...


----------



## Spacedinvader

WHAT IZ THIS GAME?!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> i hate her
> she just reminds me of bsods


She reminds me of artefacting


----------



## Mootsfox

Alyx.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> Alyx.


Who's that?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> Alyx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Who's that?


----------



## Mootsfox

The one in the back is many times better than the one in the front.

Legit post-apocalyptic down to (ruined) earth attitude over bigger boobies any day.


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> The one in the back is many times better than the one in the front.
> Legit post-apocalyptic down to (ruined) earth attitude over bigger boobies any day.


No one is trying to wife any of these digital hotties up... I'll take bigger boobies in my fantasy girl any day. Because in my fantasies I'm not really concerned with the conversation if you know what I mean


----------



## EfemaN

I'll put another down for Miranda from ME2...


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> I'll put another down for Miranda from ME2...


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> I'll put another down for Miranda from ME2...


dont get me wrong, they gave her some nice curves, but i would have to go with Tali over Miranda








theres just something about dem hips......


----------



## bmgjet

The chick from the orignal Sin video game, Left a lasting memory in my mind when I played it years ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPHtugfwoWw


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CWell1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> The one in the back is many times better than the one in the front.
> Legit post-apocalyptic down to (ruined) earth attitude over bigger boobies any day.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to wife any of these digital hotties up... I'll take bigger boobies in my fantasy girl any day. Because in my fantasies I'm not really concerned with the conversation if you know what I mean
Click to expand...

I'll take both of them, then I'll show them what REAL post apocalyptic men get up to, I can promise you it has nothing to do with make shift boats or savong humanity...


----------



## Jared2608

They need a new scanner my man....


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> They need a new scanner my man....


LOL

I actually bursted out laughing at work.

Agreed.

And,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> You do know that her face is a direct scan of Yvonne Strahovski right?


So?

I wouldn't say she's bad looking, but she is by no means gorgeous. Though I know that beauty is entirely subjective so that's all I would say about that.

Just tell them to get a new scanner, but if they could, try scanning another girl might help too


----------



## Nnimrod

seriously though, Lightning. or just FF chicks


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> They need a new scanner my man....


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> They need a new scanner my man....


more like they need to work on facial expressions better, i think that was where most of the problem was...
I still think Tali is better, even though you cant see her face......


----------



## HarrisLam

I won't dig too deep into FF characters cuz there are so many good looking ones in different styles, and i myself am attractive to girls in all styles as long as they are pretty







so theres kind of no point naming like 10 of them

anyway, as for me at the moment, i'll say its Aya Brea from the 3rd birthday (PSP game)










and this:


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Personally, has anyone seen MMORPG ads? Or the characters in MMORPG's? That's where you can find tons. xD


----------



## Ibage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I won't dig too deep into FF characters cuz there are so many good looking ones in different styles, and i myself am attractive to girls in all styles as long as they are pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so theres kind of no point naming like 10 of them
> anyway, as for me at the moment, i'll say its Aya Brea from the 3rd birthday (PSP game)


I still want to play that but I'm disappointed with how they decided to end it.

In any case, I remember the shower scene in PE2. I thought it was the greatest thing 10 years ago when I saw it...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*
> 
> Personally, has anyone seen MMORPG ads? Or the characters in MMORPG's? That's where you can find tons. xD


oh, them hired spokesmen / rep

actually it depends, they usually hired not-so-famous models to do the job, and i found them not outstanding 9 out of 10.

some are fine though


----------



## -iceblade^

Aela from Skyrim


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh, them hired spokesmen / rep
> actually it depends, they usually hired not-so-famous models to do the job, and i found them not outstanding 9 out of 10.
> some are fine though


Do you see MMORPG ads? Even more so the females in game?!?!


----------



## OcSlave

There's some real beauty's in arkham city, i've got a date later with Harliquin, mmmmmm


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> There's some real beauty's in arkham city, i've got a date later with Harliquin, mmmmmm


Yes, there certainly are some vixens in AC; I'm totally in love with Catwoman at this point, especially since her first name (Selina) suggests that she has some Hispanic background in her.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*
> 
> Do you see MMORPG ads? Even more so the females in game?!?!


yes I do, I'm asian

do you even know how many asian MMO's come out every year? Korean ones and Chinese ones. I don't even play them and I can see the ads everywhere


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

BUMP


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> BUMP


nothing why?



Annah Planescape: Torment


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Aela from Skyrim


Darn tootin'


----------



## Foxrun

Alyx Vance Half Life 2


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*


*ROFL!*


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> nothing why?
> 
> Annah Planescape: Torment


Those thighs


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> nothing why?
> 
> Annah Planescape: Torment
> 
> 
> 
> Those thighs
Click to expand...

Right? Haha, that's an excellent pic in my opinion! Nice find blooder.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

kara from red faction Armageddon


----------



## R4Z0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Nova


dat ass.


----------



## R4Z0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13794026*
> Adriana Lima as Alyx Vance in HL2's cinematic mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself
Click to expand...



















































You sir, are full of win.


----------



## R4Z0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laten;13855091*
> Not too sure about that. Something seems a little odd when I look at her..










WHY????


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4Z0R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY????


hahahahaaaa:laugher:


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard*
> 
> Adriana Lima as Alyx Vance in HL2's cinematic mod.


Wait, why does Alyx look like Chell?

Also, on-topic - a few of the League of Legends girls. All images are splash art pages from the Chinese game client, unless otherwise specified.

Sona, the Maven of the Strings. Awesome cleavage is awesome. (default outfit)


Akali, the Fist of Shadow. Helllllloooooo, Nurse! (Nurse Akali outfit)


Sivir, the Battle Mistress. I'd let her be my mistress anytime, provided she didn't try to kill me. (default outfit)


Caitlyn, the Sheriff of Piltover. Yes, Officer, I'll come quietly. (Officer Caitlyn outfit, US splash art)


Ahri, the Nine-Tailed Fox. If you mention Naruto, she'll murder your family. (concept art outfit, US preview art)


Riven the Exile. If she looked like that at appeal, I'd un-exile her in a heartbeat. (unofficial fanart, Bunnygirl Riven concept)


----------



## Ekemeister

This post needs no description.


----------



## phenom01

Catwoman and poison Ivy from arkham city.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Catwoman and poison Ivy from arkham city.


You'll meet more as the game progresses.


----------



## SiXiam

Bittercup!


----------



## Code-Red

Tifa
Laura Croft
Alyx


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Am I wrong for saying the pictures in thread gave me arousal at work....


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Am I wrong for saying the pictures in thread gave me arousal at work....


did you calm it down?


----------



## MooMooChou

She's one of my fav's


----------



## dava4444

I loved her but she left me for her job wwwaaawww


----------



## Bear.dx-t

Not sure if re-post

Not sure if care


----------



## swarm87

id really have to say Miranda & from mass effect 2 Elena from the uncharted series because, wait for it........they are based on scans of real people

Elena :http://static02.mediaite.com/geekosystem/uploads/2010/11/ElenaFisherEmilyRose.jpg
Miranda: http://blogs.ocweekly.com/heardmentality/Miranda%20Lawson%20Yvonne%20Strahovski.jpg


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> id really have to say Miranda & from mass effect 2 Elena from the uncharted series because, wait for it........they are based on scans of real people
> Elena :http://static02.mediaite.com/geekosystem/uploads/2010/11/ElenaFisherEmilyRose.jpg
> Miranda: http://blogs.ocweekly.com/heardmentality/Miranda%20Lawson%20Yvonne%20Strahovski.jpg


elena looks ok from what you posted, however i fail to understand how the ugly scan that became of miranda can attract any men at all

if you tell me the body looks fine if you cover thehead, i would be more pleased


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> After looking at this I'd say its a perfect match if your make the lips smaller and closer together and make the eyebrows smaller. Anyone got the pshop skills?


no, after looking at THIS I'd say this is a perfect match.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I knew you were going to do that.









That's not to say it isn't funny, however.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Catwoman and poison Ivy from arkham city.


Catwoman definitely, however Mirand from ME2 is quite attractive.


----------



## GAMERIG

this screenshot taken from my PS Vita below- the Uncharted: Golden Abyss:


Do you think this lady is hot?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

She's cute, but I don't think I would call her "hot".


----------



## Kongslien

Guys guys guys... Let me correct you all...

Alisa Bosconovitch


----------



## speedysteve007

Lol. I just looked through every page of this thread. Kudos for stealing an hour of my time


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Lol. I just looked through every page of this thread. Kudos for stealing an hour of my time


rofl
same with me


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> rofl
> same with me


This thread cracks me up


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Guys guys guys... Let me correct you all...
> Alisa Bosconovitch


Seriously dude, pink hair?


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches*
> 
> Seriously dude, pink hair?


It's a videogame character, so why not?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMooChou*
> 
> 
> She's one of my fav's


Yes Rikku is one hot momma... *she's not a momma yet.. but oh well..
nice...


----------



## Hydroplane

April Ryan from Dreamfall: The Longest Journey


----------



## boredgunner

^^ What's with the little girls? I'm scared of this thread. Lots of sick people are gamers..


----------



## xardeus

For me shes Bloodrayne


----------



## onikazam

Zoe Castillo from Dreamfall:The Longest Journey


----------



## Sevada88

Liara from Mass Effect!


----------



## Kappy03




----------



## sepheroth003

If you skipped to the end of this thread, you're missing out on good times. I just read through all 51 pages. Awesome. Got really good somewhere around pg 20+.

I also hate all the people who said that they're fake, not real, video game chicks are not hot. If that's your opinion why even post in this thread?

I can't really comment on which I think are hottest, I'm in overload right now looking at so many. The pic of Miranda and Michael Jackson was EPIC.


----------



## mxthunder

Just read through the whole thread as well.

My vote still has to go for laura croft.

triss merigold is a close 2nd

lots of other goodies in here.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Looks like I am still the only one for Sylvia : /





Oh well......









And how can you find Miranda pleasing to look at? I went for the faceless Tali immediately over her LOL.

And at the people who keeps saying Real girls > Game Characters. I am sure all of us here prefer flesh and blood to pixels, but this isnt the point of the thread. No point trying to self-gratify yourself by trying to act all high and mighty behind the monitor.


----------



## Ekemeister

LoL: Ashe: Amethyst Skin


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Ashe is pretty hot hehe.







I use her a lot in LoL.


----------



## Captain318

Alyx HL2. Giggity Giggity Goo hehe Allllright


----------



## GAMERIG

HALO 4 I took a screenshot from XBOX 360 via HD PVR 2 -

I believe the hottest female soldier chic than the hologram female Cortana !


----------



## Barbecuesaus

I was not able to read al pages, i stopped around Page 40ish.

But i cant believe nobody has posted any Batman characters









I think they are awsome!!!













Also Ivy !


----------



## jach11

Ahri.... Has to be ahri


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> My vote still has to go for laura croft.


Who's _Laura_ Croft?


----------



## redxmaverick

I think these girls are really hot.

Mai Shiranui from King of Fighters
Ivy Valentine from Soul Calibur
Miranda from Mass Effect
Laura Croft from Tomb Raider


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> I think these girls are really hot.
> Mai Shiranui from King of Fighters
> Ivy Valentine from Soul Calibur
> Miranda from Mass Effect
> Laura Croft from Tomb Raider


It's *Lara*! Your the 3rd person now to call her Laura.









Personally I prefered Seung Mina from Soul Calibur - not that there's anything wrong with Ivy.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> It's *Lara*! Your the 3rd person now to call her Laura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I prefered Seung Mina from Soul Calibur - not that there's anything wrong with Ivy.


Whoops. Slipped. I was thinking about a girl I liked named Laura.

Oh. I can't forget about Morrigan Aensland from Darkstalkers.


----------



## amd955be5670

CGI Kaleena from Prince of Persia Warrior Within.
In VNs, Arturia Pendragon, Satsuki Shinonome


----------



## iamshodan

I don't know why she hasn't been mentioned until now, but I'd say Judith from Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## edo101

Yennifer from Witcher 3 hands down


----------



## iamshodan

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paprika88*
> 
> the chick from golden axe beast rider:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon*
> 
> I loved the original Golden Axe so much, i was really psyched for that game. What a let down


Personally, I think Tyris is actually sexier in Beast Rider. There, she looked like a warrior of the jungle!


----------



## JTHMfreak

I just read through the whole thread, got some great laughs, especially from the miranda/Michael Jackson pics.


----------



## white owl

Has any one said Moxxi yet? Probably.


----------



## ozlay

Thief 3 deadly shadows: Marla Madison

Halo: Cortana


----------



## neurotix

Gonna go for Chun Li and Mai Shiranui. Morrigan is close.

Like, Third Strike Chun Li:


----------



## Guthra

If I had such a thing, Tifa would be high up on my list of game babes.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## Coroner117

There is only one character that comes to mind when I see this question. Sure, there's Lara Croft, Samus Aran and the likes. but no one tops Nika from Guild Wars 1.


----------



## looniam

(digging up the dead here)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Has any one said Moxxi yet? Probably.


not that i saw:



and i'll mention citra from FC3 :



or elizabeth from BS:I


----------



## Asisvenia

I'm using that poster in my room


----------



## epic1337

umm, guys?



this is the hottest female character in a game, a being of the sun herself with surface temperature of over 5000 Celsius, if she isn't the hottest i don't know who is.

well jokes aside, the entire TYPE-MOON franchise contains really spicy characters, hell even their male characters are hot.


----------



## Asisvenia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xardeus*
> 
> For me shes Bloodrayne


Yes she seems really hot. I watched some Bloodrayne gameplay videos and I think I liked that game what do you think about that game ? Storyline, gameplay, controls, characters ? Also it is sale on Steam.

I wonder, is there anyone who played that game ?


----------



## DoomDash

Jill Valentine.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Ms. Pacman.


----------



## DoomDash

and Quiet


----------



## RadActiveLobstr




----------



## zoomcopter

Traitor! Everyone knows Yennifer is clearly the more attractive.


----------



## M4c4br3

I love women, both in video games and reality, so here are my top 3 picks









Asian Girls, I just can't get enough of them. Especially north chinese girls who are tall, skinny and have long legs.
Not sure which part of the world this girl is coming from, but she wins my #1 spot!



I'm a sucker for strong, badass women, so my #2 spot goes to new Lara Croft!



I'm also quite weird, I love different looks so Kerrigan (zerg mode!) is awarded my #3 spot!



Honorable mention:
ASIAN KERRIGAN


----------

